# Trying out some Queens Ebony



## wombat (Aug 28, 2013)

As the title suggests, I bought a couple of scales to try. The wood isn't a true ebony but something similar that the Solomon islands are trying to promote as a sustainable alternative. Apparently it starts off as a rich chocolate brown then darkens with age.

The first one is the " Tassie Tiger" a splitframe of Maple with Queens ebony on Karri with a karri butt cap and some brass pinning.

the second is the "Goblet" a splitframe of Karri with the Queens ebony on maple, finished off with a nice little bluegum burl for a cap.

[attachment=29901] [attachment=29902]

[attachment=29903] [attachment=29904]


----------



## DKMD (Aug 28, 2013)

That's a nice looking shooter! Interesting about the queens ebony, that's the first I've heard of it, but now I want some!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 28, 2013)

I was getting fairly close to importing a container of amboyna, figured narra, and queen ebony from SI via a guy based out of Brisbane a couple years ago. In the end I decided the constant bickering between the tribes on the island and other variables I couldn't control, made it too risky for me. I still entertain the idea on occasion though when I see amboyna selling for more than gold and my quoted price was 1/12th or less than what it goes for here. :wacko1:

That's a pretty one.


----------

